# SB H67 MoBo selection under 10k.



## saswat23 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have selected i5-2400 as my proccccy. And i want a good motherboard for it.
So, whats the best H67 mobo i can get for under 10k. 

And whats the costliest H67 mobo available...???


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 16, 2011)

Get either of the two boards:

*Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3 @8k*
*Asus P8H67-M EVO REV 3.0-New H67 B3 @8.5k*


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 16, 2011)

But from the above two, which is better. Gigabyte or Asus. 
And whats the costliest H67 MoBo available..???

AFAIK Asus P8H67-M-EVO is the costliest H67. Correct me if i m wrong.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 16, 2011)

get the ASUS P8H67-M-LE for 6.5k@smc


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2011)

also go for Asus P8H67-M which is available for 5850 Incl Taxes from Rashi Peripehrals.Ok.Inquire from them.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 16, 2011)

^^no usb 3


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 16, 2011)

But my specs are:
* USB-3
* SATA-3
* 4-RAM slots
* VGA n HDMI slots.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 16, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But from the above two, which is better. Gigabyte or Asus.



My choice would be ASUS



saswat23 said:


> And whats the costliest H67 MoBo available..???



ASUS P8H67-I DELUXE


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 16, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But from the above two, which is better. *Gigabyte or Asus. *
> And whats the costliest H67 MoBo available..???
> 
> AFAIK Asus P8H67-M-EVO is the costliest H67. Correct me if i m wrong.



both neck to neck. solid boards.

why you need costliest?

performance across same chipset is same. negligible difference in different boards. just you get more features for more price.
especially you cant oc the non k. so no need.

Intel DH67CL or Intel DH67BL for 6.5k or 5.9k are sufficient. all necessary features.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why you need costliest.



@JAS, dude he s jus asking to gather some info....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

mailme he was asking for a 10k h67 mobo.

if spending that much he can get a p67 + 2500k.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 17, 2011)

Asus has warranty probs through Rashi. Stick to Gigabyte or MSI.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

IMHO ASUS warranty is better than before...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok,
Rashi is the dealer for Asus. 
What about gigabyte's dealer here. Who are the dealers..???

But still not clear who is the winner.
Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H or
Asus P8H67-M EVO.
Whats the actual difference between these boards..

Jaskanwar,
Intel boards dont have good heat sink AFAIK. And moreover only H61 intel boards are available here so i have to go with Asus or Gigabyte.

And once again dont ask me to order online.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

Get Asus P8H67-M EVO


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks, manju.
But what about gigabyte's dealers..???


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

I've heard good things about Gigabyte Cc...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 17, 2011)

Manju,
sorry i dont get u. 

But whats the actual difference between Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H and Asus P8H67-M EVO except for the PCI slot.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Jaskanwar,
> *Intel boards dont have good heat sink AFAIK*. And moreover only H61 intel boards are available here so i have to go with Asus or Gigabyte.
> 
> And once again dont ask me to order online.



i have read the reviews of them and they are perfectly fine!!


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

@saswat23, if u need PCI slot get Asus P8H67-M EVO, else get Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H..
Both are almost equal in performance...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 17, 2011)

But why is there such a diff. in the prices of these two boards.
Also plz give me link of specifications of this board from gigabyte's website.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

GA-H67MA-UD2H

If u dont need PCI slot get gigabyte....


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But why is there such a diff. in the prices of these two boards.
> Also plz give me link of specifications of this board from gigabyte's website.



Buddy my recommendation is to go for biostar boards in the 4-5k range. Yes , they are pretty vfm now and i am reading some good snd positive reviews on both p67 and h67 boards.

Check *this*.

Contact abacus peripherals in bbsr and ask them to give some info on biostar h67 boards.

Quote prices and post here. Btw core i5 is now readily available in most of the hardware shops in cuttack and bbsr. Query the biostar prices and post here. You might also get a crossfire board at a good price from biostar.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, i contacted them but they say Biostar SB boards are expected to available here in early May. And i can't hold that long.
And moreover whats the cost of SB CPU's and mobos in cuttack. Plz give me the prices of all so that i can compare and get a good deal.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ I didn't come across sandybridge mobos in cuttack but came across i5 2300/2400 cpu.

Nigam cuttack (badambadi) quoted a price of 9k for 2300 and 9.4k for 2400. He will also some down on prices if we bargain. So get the processor from here and contact msi distributor for h61 boards. They cost around 3.5k. So you can get a mobo+cpu combo below 13k.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry, but i have already bought i5-2400 for 9.7k as the dealer told me the prices have raised due to this year's budget plan..

BTW who are the MSI dealers here..???

Guys, plz help me. Its very much imp.
Will fsp sagaii 400w be sufficient for a SB i5-2400 rig with 20'' LED.
And what GPU can sagaii 400w support at max with this rig..???
From reviews i got to know sagaii 400w can deliver 450w at peak. Is it so.
..
..
Plz be fast..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

^yes saga II 400 can deliver 450w at peak.
it will suffice. max you can try out is HD6850. 
but how many HDD and DVD drives you have?

also look out for fsp saga II 500w. just 200~ bucks more than 400.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2011)

Jassy,
sagaii 500w is not available so i have to either opt for cx-430 or sagaii 400w.
I have only 1HDD and 1DVD-RW with 4*120mm Blue LED fans.
Ok posting the full specs:
* Intel i5-2400
* Asus P8H67M-EVO
* WDC Blue 500GB
* Corsair 4GB DDR3
* HP DVD-RW
*PSU-????
* Zebronics Aviator
* DELL IN2020M
* Creative A35 Speakers
* MS KB combo

But i may add more 2HDDs in the future.
I need a GPU for this 20'' too. So, what GPU will run games at high resolution in this monitor.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

dont get that cx430!

i recommend 5770.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, i wont get cx-430.
I wont be getting a GPU this year. Most probably i will be getting it next year. 
So, would you still recommend a  5770..???
But if i add a 6850 with sagaii 400w will there be any problem..???
I would like to save some power for future upgrades like HDDs, BD, etc.
So, i hope sagaii 400w will suffice.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

By next year new gpus will be out.

Do one thing, instead of spending on those fans get a better psu first like vx450w. All headache of future upgrades gone


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, u dont get me. I already have them. They came bundled with the case. 

I hope i wont have any problem adding a 6850 with a sagaii 400W...???


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm afraid sagaii 400W wont handle 6850, easily..


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2011)

Then which card can sagaii 400w easily handle without going bad..???


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

5770..


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2011)

But with a 20'' LCD what GPU is recommended.5770 or 6850. 
I heard that a 6850 would be an overkill for a 20'' LCD.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

Not an over kill but ur psu will struggle handle it..

At what price u got sagaii 400w?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2011)

Not bought yet.
* Sagaii 500W is not available. It was for 2.5k.
* Sagaii 400W is quoted for 2k + tax.
* FSP Epilson 500W is for 4k
* Corsair cx-430 for 2.3k + tax
* Corsair HX and TX models which cost more than 4k. And i strictly have a budget of just 2.5k for PSU.

But a 5670 or a 5770 will be sufficient for 20'' monitor i hope.


----------

